# Anyone tried this guy's books/lessons?



## kostein (Dec 14, 2010)

The Wizard of Shred Blog
I just stumbled across his site today, seems to have some interesting concepts. Has anyone tried some of his practicing techniques? I've been struggling lately and I'm a bit frustrated with my progress so I'm looking for something to help me speed it up a bit.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Dec 14, 2010)

I love his stuff. Claus has a unique way of presenting information but its definetely developed for those who are going to get in action and actually apply it. If you follow his programs for alternate picking or his new fretboard freedom program you will be surprised how much progress you'll make. 

If your not certain about his stuff spend some time on the blog. There are tons of free articles there. The site is really strange with all the random pics of women on it(?), I don't know what that is about but the content, if you use it, is gold.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 14, 2010)

Are his methods any different from an average teacher?


----------



## Might-is-Right (Dec 15, 2010)

I find it very different. He gets very much into the mental aspect of playing which may sound "boring" on the surface level but his stuff really works. I'd check out the site and read some of the blog articles and see if its your kind of thing.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Dec 15, 2010)

This guy's stuff seems pretty well-polished. It sounds good and I like the fact that he gets into the mental aspect too, because practicing properly is really important. And yeah, the random pictures of women on every button and link feel weird - they look like some hair dye advertisements, only with "ULTIMATE ALTERNATE PICKING" underneath.


----------



## kostein (Dec 15, 2010)

Is his stuff for advanced players or for everyone?


----------

